# Ettore Messina to become Spurs Assistant Coach



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...urs-to-hire-ettore-messina-as-assistant-coach

This is a Spurs type of move. Messina fits in perfectly with what they do.



> CSKA Moscow head coach Ettore Messina will join Gregg Popovich's staff with the San Antonio Spurs after this season ends, as first reported by _Corriere di Bologna_'s Daniele Labanti and confirmed by Sportando.
> Messina served as an assistant coach with the Los Angeles Lakers under Mike Brown in 2011-2012. The Atlanta Hawks reportedly considered him for their head-coaching vacancy last year before settling on Mike Budenholzer, who was Popovich's lead assistant at the time. The Spurs tried to hire Messina last year, according to ESPN's Marc Stein, who also reported that there was talk that new Utah Jazz head coach Quin Snyder would try to add Messina to his staff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't know anything about Messina but I've heard good things about him and some people recommending him as a head coach. The fact they're getting him as an assistant just feels like such a Spurs move - great steal more than likely.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> Don't know anything about Messina but I've heard good things about him and *some people recommending him as a head coach*. The fact they're getting him as an assistant just feels like such a Spurs move - great steal more than likely.


Could be a hint that Pop plans to retire soon.


----------

